# Nice find



## BeeAMaker (Jul 10, 2017)

I was on my property last week and found a nice rotting tree.
I will stabilize it and use some for a pen or two and some for a cheese knife handle. I'll post picks when they are done.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 10, 2017)

That was a good find!  Is it hackberry?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice! Where did you say your property was? :biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Jul 11, 2017)

Never stops to amazed me on how some woods in their natural "rotting" process can produce such spectacular results, mother nature can do what no man can...!

Cheers
George


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 11, 2017)

Not sure what species it started as, the property is covered with Maple, Ash, Elm, and basswood - so any one of them I suppose. The more solid parts of it look a bit like maple, so I'm leaning maple.


----------



## bedangerous (Jul 11, 2017)

Beautiful wood. It always amazes me what can be found nearby.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 13, 2017)

Very Nice. I also like the look when it's crosscut.


----------



## KenV (Jul 13, 2017)

You may be readt to move to cactus juice for some of the pieces.  The is some advanced decay so there will be "punky" pieces.   Dye colored cactus juice will make some very good stuff!!


----------



## sfhipchick (Jul 13, 2017)

OH YUMMY!!!! Those blanks are absolutely STUNNING!!! Isn't it grand to find gold laying around on your own property?!  Well done! 

I would agree about stabilizing that wood...before I understood about stabilizing, I turned a pen from a spalted blank I got. It kept chipping out and I learned on my own to use CA glue as I went to keep it from exploding. I got a nice pen and learned about the quality of wood too. That was many years ago and I didn't know there were ways to stabilize wood in a better way. Now we have a vacuum chamber and Cactus Juice. I have two lovely spalted pen blanks just waiting for my attention! 

Grats again on your fabulous find, and I can't wait to see the results of your turning!


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 20, 2017)

First project!
I stabilized some of the wood into pen blanks. I tried to die it with a blue tint, but didn't get near enough die in the CJ. The wood does have a very faint aqua tint to it, but really can't tell. So the die job was a bust, but this 2mm pencil turned out nice.
CA finish


----------



## sfhipchick (Jul 20, 2017)

SO BEAUTIFUL!!! Gorgeous spalting in the wood, your design is unique and becoming!  NICE JOB!!


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 20, 2017)

sfhipchick said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL!!! Gorgeous spalting in the wood, your design is unique and becoming!  NICE JOB!!



Thanks!


----------



## Talltim (Jul 21, 2017)

Beemaker

Can you tell me a bit about the log to pen process.  I have some found wood and am interested in the steps. 

Drying, blank cutting etc.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 21, 2017)

Good looking pen.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 24, 2017)

Talltim said:


> Beemaker
> 
> Can you tell me a bit about the log to pen process.  I have some found wood and am interested in the steps.
> 
> Drying, blank cutting etc.



Note: you might want to wear a mask as breathing the dust may or may not cause health issues before it is stabilized. 

I ripped the log in half on band saw, then I can cut into 3/4" x 3/4 x 5" blanks on the table saw (or what ever size you need). My wood was dry already, but if it is wet from rain or what ever, let it air dry.

Then I placed in my vacuum chamber with some Cactus Juice and drew a vacuum until all the air was out of the wood and replaced with CJ. (in some of my pieces it pulled the ants out of the wood also )

Then baked @200f for 2 hours. - ready to turn.

Hope that helps


----------

